# The New Workbench



## Kenbo

Well, in all the years that I've been woodworking, I've never really had a workbench. Not a proper one anyway. It's always been something that I threw together with plywood, or an old piece of furniture that I tried to reinforce and make do. I have finally decided, after months of debate, that I want a proper workbench. I looked around and decided that I wanted to use a set of plans and purchased the Traditional Workbench plans from Lee Valley. I purchased the front and tail vice a while back and was just waiting to finish my crane build before beginning. There will also be a multi part video series of the build on my youtube channel.
The bench will be made from solid maple and I'm hoping to end up with a solid, and functional bench that will outlive me.
I started in last weekend, milling all my stock, from rough cut 8/4 maple. Some of the parts are thicker than the stock that is available to me, so I have to laminate but I'm okay with that.
So far, I've got the legs cut to size, the stretchers cut to size and the rails cut to size and chamfered. I've also got my mortises cut in the rails and the rail filler blocks cut. I went out to the shop today and marked out the mortises in the leg pieces that will accept the tenons from the stretchers. I'm hoping to get a couple of days in on the build this weekend and at least get the base of the bench completed. Here's hoping.........

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh I am so going to enjoy this. You see I have the same problem, never really had a proper wood working bench either. I have a pile of ash that I have earmarked for just such a build. I am still looking for a design that I like so it will be fun to watch this one come together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

This is going to be a great build to watch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## ripjack13

I'm also going to love this one. Thanx Ken

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

I'm in! Your work is so precise that it will be a genuine pleasure to follow along. Thanks for posting. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Subscribed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Full sized or scale model?

Seriously, I'm excited to watch this... One of many projects on the bucket list.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## tocws2002

Subscribed! Looking forward to this.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I need to build one too. I built one many moons ago but it wasn't what I wanted to build I just didn't have enough knowledge (nor skill) at the time to make it really nice. Looking forward to seeing this one unfold. Hey there's an idea for you! A WWing bench you can fold up and carry in your wallet! 

BTW Ken don't apologize for laminationg; IMO that's usually the best option for a workbench even when you have big enough stock not to. Laminated members will be more stable than non laminated.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> I need to build one too. I built one many moons ago but it wasn't what I wanted to build I just didn't have enough knowledge (nor skill) at the time to make it really nice. Looking forward to seeing this one unfold. Hey there's an idea for you! A WWing bench you can fold up and carry in your wallet!
> 
> BTW Ken don't apologize for laminationg; IMO that's usually the best option for a workbench even when you have big enough stock not to. Laminated members will be more stable than non laminated.




I agree on the stability. I'm planning on heading out to the shop tomorrow and starting bright and early on the leg tenons and the mortises for the stretchers. I've got them marked out and now they just have to be cut. The plan is, to have the base built by the end of the weekend so I can move on to the top. Although the base stretchers will attach to the legs with mortise and tenon joinery, they are also attached by bed carriage bolts. I like this idea because if the joinery should ever loosen up, you have a means to tighten it again, just by tightening the bold head.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

The plan was to be finished assembling the base of the new bench by the end of the weekend. I went out this morning at 9AM after a nice back bacon and egg breakfast and got to work. I managed to get all the tenons cut in the legs and the stretchers. I also got the mortises cut in the legs to accept the tenons from the stretchers. Used a block plane to clean up the tenons and fine tune them to fit. (it was my grandfather's block plane, so I was really glad to be using it) Drilled some holes, screwed up a hole, repaired a hole. The rule of measure twice cut once apparently applies to drilling as well. Got the legs and the rails glued together and in the end, after 10 hours of work, got the stretchers installed with their hardware. Like I said yesterday, I like the idea of this hardware because it provides me with a way to tighten the stretchers, should they become loose. From there, I sanded everything (but I didn't get a picture of that. I will later) Bottom line is this.........I got the base finished a day early!!!!!! 
Tomorrow, I start on the milling of the pieces for the top, starting with the 6 main core pieces. They are going to be a bear to work on, but I'm up for the challenge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC

Very nice, but one of your bottles is askew.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Kenbo

SENC said:


> Very nice, but one of your bottles is askew.
> 
> View attachment 77651




On the way out to fix it now. Thanks. I wouldn't have slept all night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Kenbo said:


> On the way out to fix it now. Thanks. I wouldn't have slept all night.



Henry's going to be watching future pics to make sure you fixed it. I propose you make one item in the background of each pic askew just to see how Henry handles it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Cool build- Nice maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> Very nice, but one of your bottles is askew.
> 
> View attachment 77651



You know Ken did that to see if anyone noticed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

Ken your old table looks like both of my newer ones. Looks like that new one is going to be a sturdy and a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CodyS

Coming along briliantly Ken! Loving the build :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Having a small shop definitely comes with its challenges and the challenge of the day today was trying to mill the 7' boards for the bench top core. In a nutshell, it took me all day and I still have more to go. I definitely will not have enough lumber and will have to be hitting the lumber mill at some point in time to get some more but for now, I have some that I can continue through the week. The next few weekends are kind of booked for me so I have to get my work done during the week, after work. It will be slow but at least it will get done. I did, eventually, get the main core of the top glued up and now, I sit and wait. I was surprised to find out that I only took one picture today and that one picture, represents 8-1/2 hours of work.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kenbo

Worked a little on the bench this afternoon, after work. Just did a little planing on the under side of the first glue up. I won't be planing the top side until I get everything glued up.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Now @Kenbo You know as well as I do that the first bench you build just wont quite be what you want soooooooooo I will PM you my address so you can just ship this one to me when you get it done. I wont even charge you a disposal fee. 
Great build I will be watching on the edge of my seat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Now that the top core is glued and waiting for it's mating pieces, I started in working on the front skirt pieces that I need. I surface jointed, re-sawed and thickness planed the 4 boards I needed down to 1-1/2" thick. I then, for some unknown reason, decided that I wanted to joint these 6' long boards by hand, using my #6 fore plane. Holy crap, what a ton of exercise but the results were awesome. Better than any jointer could do for sure. I had to take a picture of the shavings on the floor so that you guys could see that I do make a mess in the shop sometimes. I also drilled the bench dog holes and then laminated 3 of the 4 pieces together. That was my entire day and now I wait for glue to dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Coming together quite nicely, Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Cut the large notch (2-1/8X10") in the 3 laminated front skirt pieces to accept the vice hardware. I then laminated the front skirt piece on to the already laminated 3 pieces. Now, I wait for the glue to set again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> I had to take a picture of the shavings on the floor so that you guys could see that I do make a mess in the shop sometimes.
> View attachment 78077


 
Even his mess is in a neat pile.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

This is turning out great Ken.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

I went out to the shop after work with the intention of spending some time to cut the front skirt pieces and the top core to their final length. I unclamped the skirt and cleaned up any squeeze out and trimmed the pieces. I then dry clamped them together and marked the holes for the guide rods and the turn screw of the front vice. I used the template provided and I'm not sure what happened, but something went wrong. The holes all lined up perfectly with the rods, but the dado that I cut earlier didn't allow for the tabs of the vice. Also, for some odd reason, the dado wasn't deep enough. BY 1/2"!!!!!!!! I ended up using a forstner bit to nibble out the majority of the material and then cleaned it up with a 3/4" chisel. Bottom line, is that I got the vice temporarily mounted in the bench and now, I have to work on the rear skirt piece. I'll be glad when these long boards are done. They are exhausting to work with. I have 2 more long ones to do. Maybe I will work on them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

You should have gotten plans for a giant's workbench... converting to a smaller scale migt have felt more familiar. 

Really enjoying this build, Ken.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

I have that same vice- you will like it. A MESS?????? You are kidding aren't you??? You want to see a mess you should see my shop- scares me And I am a slob........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

An interesting day to say the least. Went out to the shop and unclamped my assembly from last night and cleaned it up. I started face jointing the 7' long piece for the inner tool well wall and I blew a belt on the jointer planer. Not good. So I ended up grabbing my hand plane and finishing the job with that. From there, I did the re-saw and the thickness planing. I then needed to edge joint the board (1-1/2" thick) so I grabbed the hand plane again and did that little job. From there, I got the tool well piece cut to size and glued in place. Took a heck of a lot longer than I wanted, but enjoyed the hand plane work. Now, I have to call the store and see if they have a belt in stock for my jointer. I have one more 7' board to flatten and I really don't want to do it by hand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

Looks good- I know from personal experience- that sucker is heavy........


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kenbo said:


> I went out to the shop after work with the intention of spending some time to cut the front skirt pieces and the top core to their final length. I unclamped the skirt and cleaned up any squeeze out and trimmed the pieces. I then dry clamped them together and marked the holes for the guide rods and the turn screw of the front vice. I used the template provided and I'm not sure what happened, but something went wrong. The holes all lined up perfectly with the rods, but the dado that I cut earlier didn't allow for the tabs of the vice. Also, for some odd reason, the dado wasn't deep enough. BY 1/2"!!!!!!!! I ended up using a forstner bit to nibble out the majority of the material and then cleaned it up with a 3/4" chisel. Bottom line, is that I got the vice temporarily mounted in the bench .


I told you there would be something that you wouldn't like about this bench by the time you got it done. The way you are every time you are in the same area as this bench that will be on your mind. But don't worry I have the answer! As soon as you are done with it I will send you my mailing address and you can ship it out as soon as you finish it up. That way it won't be in the way when you build your GOOD BENCH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I told you there would be something that you wouldn't like about this bench by the time you got it done. The way you are every time you are in the same area as this bench that will be on your mind. But don't worry I have the answer! As soon as you are done with it I will send you my mailing address and you can ship it out as soon as you finish it up. That way it won't be in the way when you build your GOOD BENCH.




Shall I apply a finish for you, or would you rather finish it yourself?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am anxious to see what the top of this bench looks like, I too want a tool tray in my bench. I am thinking of the dual handle end vise and a pattern makers vice on the other end. Man Ken you really got me wanting to do this too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I am anxious to see what the top of this bench looks like, I too want a tool tray in my bench. I am thinking of the dual handle end vise and a pattern makers vice on the other end. Man Ken you really got me wanting to do this too!




I've been mentally planning on making this bench for a very long time. I have to say, that it is the most physically demanding project I have ever done. The maple is extremely heavy and the small dimensions of my shop, added with the fact that it is wall to wall power tools, has made it extremely challenging to work on. I'm over 60 hours of labour into this project and the end doesn't look like it is coming any time soon. I'm just glad that I have only one more 7' board to mill and that is the last one. All the other boards are shorter pieces and they are much easier for me to deal with. Now stop posting on my thread and go start your bench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kenbo said:


> Shall I apply a finish for you, or would you rather finish it yourself?


Oh no I can handle finishing it. I would carress it with oil each night when I get home from work. I would probably make my wife jealous and I would wined up sleeping out in the shop with it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another few hours on the bench again tonight. Managed to pick up a new belt for my jointer (thank goodness) and was ables to joint, re-saw, thickness plane and laminate the end caps. I also unclamped the whole top assembly and cleaned it up a little. Tomorrow, I will clean up the end caps and cut them to their final dimensions. Still a ways to go guys.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Wow! That's a lot of clamps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I would carress it with oil each night when I get home from work . . . I would wined up sleeping out in the shop with it.



You sound pretty 'wined up' already.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> You sound pretty 'wined up' already.


Just the thought of having a bench like this one makes me a little giddy. Of coarse I would have to have a shop that it would fit in first.
Actually while I am not a tea totaler I haven't been wined up in years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Just the thought of having a bench like this one makes me a little giddy. Of coarse I would have to have a shop that it would fit in first.
> Actually while I am not a tea totaler I haven't been wined up in years.



I know. I've just been around Henry too long is all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Back out to the shop today after work to finish cutting the end caps. Got them jointed and cut to width and length. Drilled for the hardware and bolted them (temporarily) in place. I will have to remove them tomorrow to cut some keyways and start on the back wall of the tool well. (The last long board to mill thank goodness) Gonna be a good day tomorrow. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

Another day working on the bench. Got the keyways cut in the end caps and the bench core. Got the keys cuts and installed. Extended the dado cut for the tail vice hardware and installed both end caps. Milled the outside tool well board and cut the dovetails to join it all together. Hand cut dovetails aren't exactly my forte, but I think I did alright. Got the entire top, minus the tool well bottom put together. Almost time for assembly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CodyS

Looking Fantas-ta-bo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Ken, I think an addition on to your shop should be in the future, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent 10 hours working on the bench today. Got the tool well bottom cut to size and installed. I also got the filler blocks installed on the rails and turned the positioning dowels from some scrap. Installed the positioning dowels and Got the bench top installed on the stand after a thorough sanding of the under side. Milled and glued together the pieces for the front vise jaws and while waiting for things to dry, managed to get all of the pieces milled and cut to their final size for the tail vise. Sounds like my next shop visit will involve some vise installations.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

It's really starting to take shape Ken. Gonna be a piece of working furniture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking really cool, How wide is the top with the tool tray, front to back?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Classic! Best is yet to come. Chuck


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Looking really cool, How wide is the top with the tool tray, front to back?


24 1/4" from front to back. I'm going on memory though. I think there is 18" of total working width on the bench.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Your shop has WOOD CHIPS on the floor and on the lathe!!!!!!!! Not to mention the table saw has SAW DUST on it!!!!!! 
That must have took a concerted effort for you to leave it that way and take a picture! @Kenbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

That's going to be a bench that will serve many generations.... very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Your shop has WOOD CHIPS on the floor and on the lathe!!!!!!!! Not to mention the table saw has SAW DUST on it!!!!!!
> That must have took a concerted effort for you to leave it that way and take a picture! @Kenbo




Believe me, all that mess was cleaned and vacuumed up before I ever left the shop for the day. I hate clutter and I hate mess in the shop. I love walking in to a clean shop where I can just start working without having to search for anything or clean anything up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Looking good! That's going to last forever, very sturdy-looking! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Out to the shop again today and installed the front vise. I know that the top isn't completely level with the bench, but I'm not concerned at this point because I have to flatten and plane the bench anyway and the vise will be part of that planing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo

Worked on the bench again today and got the tail vise installed. It still needs some fine tuning, but at least it is installed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD

A couple of coats of latex paint, and that thing will be ready for use,eh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

I guess my eyes are going, it seems like there's sawdust on the floor!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Got my handles turned and the end caps turned as well. Also made the end cap of the tail vise that I accidentally made too small in the first place.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Kenbo said:


> Got my handles turned and the end caps turned as well. Also made the end cap of the tail vise that I accidentally made too small in the first place.




Yep, gotta be really careful or that 1:1 scale will trip you up!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kenbo

Hand planed the entire top to flatten it and then hit it with the belt sander, the random orbital and the quarter sheet sander. Sanded to 220. Also cut and installed the tool well sweep out ramp. Almost done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950

Looking good!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Ken! I like it and it gives me ideas for what I want to do when I build my "real wood workers bench" I like the tool tray, but I think I would like 2 different styles of vise.
Did you burn the old one yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Ken! I like it and it gives me ideas for what I want to do when I build my "real wood workers bench" I like the tool tray, but I think I would like 2 different styles of vise.
> Did you burn the old one yet?



Not yet. I'm still not done this one. I might be adding another vise to this one at a later time. I'm going to have to think on that one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Started applying the finish last night. Second coat is done. Now I have to wait to apply the third coat.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nothing short of professional! Im amazed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

What did you choose for the finish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> What did you choose for the finish?




Tung oil. First coat was a 50/50 mix with tung oil and mineral spirits. Second coat was pure tung oil as will the next coat be undiluted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

That's awesome looking!

I'm surprised you went with the sweep out ramp... I figured you'd go with a trap door and trash can below.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> That's awesome looking!
> 
> I'm surprised you went with the sweep out ramp... I figured you'd go with a trap door and trash can below.




I considered a central vacuum system, but the walls of the tool well weren't thick enough for the hoses.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Kenbo said:


> I considered a central vacuum system, but the walls of the tool well weren't thick enough for the hoses.


You could have solved that by building a 1:4 scale vacuum system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> That's awesome looking!
> 
> I'm surprised you went with the sweep out ramp... I figured you'd go with a trap door and trash can below.





Kenbo said:


> I considered a central vacuum system, but the walls of the tool well weren't thick enough for the hoses.



I made mine removable- but ya still have to take all the tools out to clean it............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kenbo said:


> I considered a central vacuum system, but the walls of the tool well weren't thick enough for the hoses.


I was surprised to see a dust collector like that on your bench at all. We all know you will never store tools in there, They would be in the way of cleaning it out as soon as the dust or chips settled in there.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent a good portion of the day rearranging my shop to accommodate the new bench. I'm far from done, but I thought that I would at least post a few pictures of the finished bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

AWESOME!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looks great Ken. Looks like a store bought professionally made bench. I love all the natural light you have in your shop too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I like that there's a night light over the bench....just in case Ken wakes up from a nightmare, he can go out to the shop and see that his bench is indeed clean still....

Not to mention awesome...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks great Ken, now I really want one and that will be one of the first projects that I tackle when my shop is up and running. Great job my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats for completing your new workbench! Great accomplishment. I'm jealous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

